# Uiterlijk > Huid - gezicht >  Ander Soort Pigment?

## Noortje

Hallo,

Sinds vorig jaar kreeg ik jeuk rond mijn ogen. Na een paar dagen ging het hevig jeuken, en moest ik wel krabben. Weken later kon ik gewoon de schrammen die een beetje verveld waren, af vegen. En nu heb ik hele lichtere vlekken rond mijn ogen. En daarbij heb ik ook nog een donkere huid. Ik heb al een zalfje gebruikt, maar mijn huid wordt er alleen maar zachter van en gaat de vlekken niet weg. Ik sluit uit op een ander soort pigment en ik wil graag weten hoe ik er van af kom.



groeten Noortje

----------

